# Can I use a duvet in a cot? (14 month old)



## barnie

Ok maybe this is a silly question but they throw so much SIDs info at you now (which don't get me wrong is great that they have managed to reduce the levels of cot death so much) but has just ended up with me ridiculously paranoid!!

My little one is 14months and has been in sleeping bags since she was tiny. Now it is getting cold though she isn;t keeping warm enough in her 2.5tog bag (with vest, long pjs and socks) so I've started putting a cellular blanket over her as well which she has got very fond of and likes to pull it round her and snuggle into it (so cute!!). Anyway, she's starting to outgrow her sleeping bags and i was thinking of moving away from them rather than buying larger ones.

I've got loads of blankets and thin quilt type things but I'm wondering whether she would just be better with one reasonably thick toddler duvet (9tog?) rather than lots of layers to get tangled up in.

So question is it ok to use a toddler duvet in a cot bed??

sorry post got so long....

thanks x


----------



## jambobabe

hi hunny ive always had a duvet in both my girls cots ( they hated the bags) and ive never had any issues at the moment as its so cold i also have a fleece blanket on aswell:thumbup:

HTH x


----------



## claireg0000

Izzy had a duvet just after she was 1 in her cot. She has always been fine. I do make sure her arms are over the top though so it doesn't cover her head. I am paranoid also!


----------



## starangel27

we got a cotbed duvet & pillow from ikea they are fab


----------



## RachA

Both of mine have had duvets since they were 12 months and we've never had any problems. I've never used the sleeping bags so duvet was the only other option really. I don't use a high tog one though - i'm not 100% sure but its somewhere between a 2.5 and 9 tog. Generally speaking in a natural fibre duvet, like duck down etc, they don't need as high a tog as a synthetic duvet.


----------



## Squiggle08

Both mine had a duvet from a year.


----------



## brandonsgirl

Ive always used numerous blankets or toddler bedding for my LO (he was in a toddler bed early on though) and he never had any issues. He is like me though and likes to be cuddly under a blanket. But every baby is different. I used to let kent play with his blankets when he was playing during the day and he learnt how he was comfortable in them etc. Maybe try this with her so she knows how she wants the blankets over her and you can see if she lays 'safe' with them etc.


----------



## punk_pig

I'm going to be stalking this thread as my Mum keeps asking me when she can give us duvets for LO


----------



## tu123

We have just started with duvet and pillow. I think Lil (with her massive head) defo sleeps better with the pillow. I love looking at her so snug in her duvet 

Our room keeps quit warm. The heating is off for two hrs now but it still reads as 23degrees in there!


----------



## rainbows_x

She's had a duvet from 12 months & a pillow from 15 months.


----------



## LunaRose

I know the feeling, I get paranoid with everything. I only felt comfortable enough about 2 weeks ago to give DS a quilt and pillow and he's 2.5 years! I was up every 2 minutes checking on him as well! :haha: I do have to say it was good move. He looks so snuggly and he's going to sleep quicker! Result!


----------



## choc

Do your children stay put under the duvet all night? Aidan still moves all over his cot throughout the night. I gave him a pillow but he never stays on it! Is it normal for him to still sleep all over his cot?


----------



## MiissMuffet

it be fine hun :) i've used one for ages x


----------



## Aunty E

Imogen had both from twelve months. Teddy has had a quilt for a couple of months now, but no pillow yet. He sleeps on his face a lot anyway. I have the same problem with sleeping bags, and teddy is very very very strong. This morning he shoved Imogen away so that he could nuzzle my bbs. Rotter.


----------



## wantababybump

I have always used a blanket or used a thin receiving blanket with Madison right from birth (swaddled for the first 4 months maybe) but always made sure it was below her armpits. She always sleeps with a blanket now as well and I have just finally started using the one that came with her nursery set. She loves blankets and cuddles right under them but will still move about in her crib and kick the blankets off occasionally.


----------

